# Indoor rabbits - questions



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Hey

I own two outdoor rabbits currently. I am thinking about getting some indoor rabbits in the future. But I have many questions as my rabbits have never been indoors.

1. How much more difficult or easy is it to have indoor rabbits as opposed to outdoor rabbits?

2. What are the advantages/disadvantages of indoor rabbits?

3. How much floor space do you need to house and exercise them?

4. Do they need sunshine and fresh air (ie do they need to go outside occasionally in the summer?)

5. Is there anything different in the care of indoor rabbits, eg what litter you use, how often you clean them out, how much exercise you give them?

6. As I have two females at the moment, what sexes should I get to avoid any fights from them being able to smell other rabbits on me?

7. How often do they need to be out of their cage each day?

8. What is the minimum size cage I will need for 2 small-medium sized rabbits?

I'll probably come up with more questions. :lol: But that'll do for now. :lol:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

1. How much more difficult or easy is it to have indoor rabbits as opposed to outdoor rabbits?

It's easier I think you don't have to make sure they're warm enough etc. 

2. What are the advantages/disadvantages of indoor rabbits?

Advantages:
Closer bond at least I think
Less worry during the extreme cold and heat

Disadvantages:
They chew
They make noise
They can smell if not cleaned out regularly
They chew 

3. How much floor space do you need to house and exercise them?
Leo's in a 6x4ft pen then has free run of my room when I'm there

4. Do they need sunshine and fresh air (ie do they need to go outside occasionally in the summer?)

They don't need it but as long as the temperature difference isn't too much they do enjoy going out

5. Is there anything different in the care of indoor rabbits, eg what litter you use, how often you clean them out, how much exercise you give them?

I use wood pellet litter, litter tray is cleaned out every day and the whole pen is scrubbed down once a week

6. As I have two females at the moment, what sexes should I get to avoid any fights from them being able to smell other rabbits on me?

No idea

7. How often do they need to be out of their cage each day?

Minimum 3 hours a day

8. What is the minimum size cage I will need for 2 small-medium sized rabbits?

I have one medium sized (I think) bunny in that pen and my next rabbit will be in the same one


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> Hey
> 
> I own two outdoor rabbits currently. I am thinking about getting some indoor rabbits in the future. But I have many questions as my rabbits have never been indoors.
> 
> ...


Answers in red :thumbup: x


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

My bun is a house rabbit. Someone else has said about having a greater bond with them and it's really true. You can spend lots more time with them. Mine has the cage left open so he comes and goes as he likes. He's been good with chewing but he's obviously never left near any wires. 

They're really easy to house train and he'll play fetch, come and hop on the sofa to watch telly and all sorts 

I let him out in the summer in the day but my garden is rabbit proofed so he goes out and back like a cat (my cats don't go out for some reason lol). It's funny though because he comes back in to his cage to go to the loo :lol:

Other plus is you can spot more quickly if something is wrong. The only bad point is sawdust gets everywhere but I just hoover more :thumbup:

Em
xx


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

1. How much more difficult or easy is it to have indoor rabbits as opposed to outdoor rabbits?

I think it's easier to have indoor bunnies, you dont have to go out in all weathers to look after them and I spend more time with them now they are inside.

2. What are the advantages/disadvantages of indoor rabbits?

Advantages - Get to see them/spend more time with them, feel closer to them now, not worried about them getting attacked by a fox/cat/other animal, don't have to worry that they are out in the cold while I am sat in the warm!

Disadvantages - They can be noisy, they pounce on me in my sleep and I often wake up with one of them sitting on my chest just staring at me!!
Some bunnies will chew things although mine dont.

3. How much floor space do you need to house and exercise them?

Mine have full run of the house 24/7.
If they had to have limited space I would make sure they had a 6 x 2 x 2 hutch with a 6ft run area attatched at least. Same as a bun would need outside.

4. Do they need sunshine and fresh air (ie do they need to go outside occasionally in the summer?)

I'd say yes, coz what bunny wants to be cooped up inside a house for it's whole life. Mine get time out daily when the weather is nice.

5. Is there anything different in the care of indoor rabbits, eg what litter you use, how often you clean them out, how much exercise you give them?

I use alot less hay as I only have to fill up litter trays and not a whole hutch so that saves me alot of money.
I clean the litter trays out daily and just use newspaper and hay.


6. As I have two females at the moment, what sexes should I get to avoid any fights from them being able to smell other rabbits on me?

Any sex would be fine. A male/female pair usually works the easiest I have found!

7. How often do they need to be out of their cage each day?

At least 4 hours if they only have a cage, if they have a run area attatched then I'd say not so much unless you have the time.

8. What is the minimum size cage I will need for 2 small-medium sized rabbits?

I'd still stick with the minimum cage requirements for an outside bun. So see answer 3.


I hope that helps.
I absolutely LOVE having my rabbits indoors and would never put them outside full time now.
They are entertaining to watch and they follow me about the house like little dogs. I spend way more time with them so they are benefitting and they have become alot more friendly towards me and I get snuggles galore now!


----------

